# Does anyone elses dog try and eat the fire place?



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Jasper just being a puppy likes to chew. I can usually distract him with a toy when he's chewing something that he is not suppose to. But the fireplace is different he keeps going back when I remove him or give him a toy. Does anyone elses dog chew on the fireplace?


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Yes, Ike licks the brick and tries to nibble the corners. I have been able to stop the nibbling, now he just licks it. He also finds cinders outside to chew on.


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

What is your fireplace made out of?

Ours is made of brick and when Daisy was a puppy she would try to take a chunk off of it. She would lay there and bite it, even though I was always trying to stop her. She also licked it a lot. Thankfully she has stopped that behavior, unless she can get to the back corner where there is a brick loose, then she tries to eat the little pieces of cement that are around the brick. I have to keep that covered to avoid temptation!!


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Our fireplace is made out of rocks. The house was built back in the seventy's so they are very large unatractive rocks. I've always wanted to replace it and I think Jasper's know that . (I don't let him have any peices and if he does I immedialty take them out of his mouth)


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Tucker doesn't eat the fireplace, but if burnt wood is left in it, he'll crab it and try to chew on that.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

My in-laws golden did this when he was a pup....and now their new pup does it too... :doh:


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Oh yes. The fireplace and the contents! My fireplace is cast concrete and I found that his chewing didn't hurt that so I just let him (I had to pick my battles). He's outgrown that for the most part. He also wanted to constantly chew on the handles that opened the glass doors. Bitter apple solved that. When we go to my parents' house, we have to put a chair in front of their wood burning fireplace (unlit of course) because he loves charred wood. LOVES it. And likes to chew bits of it on the rug. He also isn't afraid of fire, the dummy, and a few times has tried to stick his nose into a burning fire. :doh:


----------

